# ITMS Canada Prepaid Cards at London Drugs



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

FYI

I just noticed in the last week that London Drugs is selling prepaid ITMS Canada cards ... you can purchase $20 or $50 denominations.

While you can purhase and email ITMS gift certificates online for other amounts, this simply provides another option.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Futureshop also sells the $20 and $50 cards. Great presents!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

At Best Buy you get a free $50 card with purchase of iBook 12" and 14" for $1199 and $1599 respectively. Now that's what I call an awesome deal.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

and at the Gap you get a free song for trying on a pair of jeans. Just today I tried on some $98 jeans that I had no intention of buying for the song


----------

